# DiamondHead Flip Sights?



## KBar666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Do any of you guys have any experince with them for an AR, and how are they?

Would you recommend them or Troy?

Thanks again.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 14, 2011)

KBar666 When I first saw these I was very intrigued. I bought some to sell through our company and when they arrived, I pulled out a set to try myself. After mounting them on one of my guns and looking through them, I took them off the gun and put them back in stock. The rear sight is so blurry for me that it didn't look too much different from a round rear peep sight. Because the image was not clear to my eye, it would not have aided me in obtaining a sight picture at all. I briefly thought about moving it farther forward on my gun in hopes of getting a clearer image, but I did not want to shorten my sight radius.

Also we have sold very few of them. I hope that helps.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 14, 2011)

I did not care for them. The image was blurred to the point that it did not aide in obtaining a good sight picture. I thought about moving them further forward on my gun, but decided I did not want to shorten my sight radius. For me, it was no improvement over a standard circular peep sight.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a gimmick. Your focus should be on the front sight, which means you won't really see the rear sight. 

I have Troys (front and rear) on my rifle. They're great.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had to look them up to see what you were talking about, and I agree with Arrow and PoliceMedic that it’s not practical.

And just b/c Police Medic opened that can of worms (good post by the way), and b/c I have nothing better to do at 2am….

The purpose of the peep rear sight aperture is to allow for a more precise shot, it allows the eye to look through a clean hole and apply the focus to the front sight (or more precisely to top-center of the front sight). The human eye can only focus on one thing at a time, if you shift focus from one point to another point your body’s natural reaction is to adjust to allow focus on that object. So if you apply focus to the rear sight, you lose focus of the front (i.e the front sight can be dancing around and you would not know). The rear peep sight allows your eye to look directly through it, your eye automatically focuses to the center due to the focus applied to the front sight (achieving the best focus). The proper use of the rear peep aperture and front sight post, is to look directly through the peep with 1.5-2 inches of eye relief, focus on the top-center of the front sight post, and align the focused top-center of the front sight post into the center of the blurry target.

One of the biggest problems in using this sighting system (for most shooters) is that they attempt to shift focus back and forth between the rear sight, the front sight and then the target. They are normally attempting to get perfect alignment, however their body’s natural reaction when shifting that focus is to adjust to allow better focus.

Example 1: you apply focus to the front sight and then shift between the front sight and target trying to gain perfect alignment. The result will be impacts being spaced out in a vertical pattern. This happens b/c as you shifted the focus from the front sight to the target; your body naturally moves the front sight down to get the best focus on the target. The vertical impact grouping is normally confused with poor breath control, however unless placed under heavy stress breathing hardly plays a factor (especially at close range such as a 25 meter zero range).

Example 2: You apply focus on the front sight and shift back and forth between the rear peep and the target, attempting to get that perfect sight picture. The down range result will normally be a large triangle pattern that is spread out upwards of 2 inches. Basically you are all over the place b/c you kept shifting focus and had no consistency during the firing.

Another issue that is common is that people place marks on the sights as reference points, this only adds to the above problems. However, a very small mark (a pin scratch) at the very center and top edge of the front sight post can be helpful for gaining clear focus on the sight.

One of the worst issues I see on ranges (primarily the zero range) is that people will place a marker on the center of the zero targets. This enforces exactly the opposite of the proper sight alignment and sight picture. The target should be blurry; any indicator you place on the target only makes it harder to maintain focus on the front sight.

Okay PMI is over now....:cool:


----------



## KBar666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I haven't been around in while. This may be a much delayed reply but thanks anyhow.


----------

